# Something weird happened to one of my P's



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

A few days ago I noticed some really weird coloration on one of my larger reds. I dont have a working digi so I'll try my best at explaining it. The P i'm talking about lost it's juvi coloration long ago so it is golden in colour. But, a few days ago I looked at him and the front half of his body has turned nearly black. If that doesn't sound weird enough, it only happened on one side of his body. health wise he seems as normal as ever so I'm not overly worried at this point, it's just somewhat nerving if you know what I mean. I realize I didn't explain this very well so here's an old pic of him that I modified to help show you what I mean. The pic just shows the area that has changed, the colour isn't quite black but it's pretty close. Remember, it's only on one side.

It's too large to be a burn of any sort and water conditions are the same as they've always been... good. I dont know what happened, any ideas?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

HAHAHAHA...not funny.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't remember correctly but someone had that on predatoryfish awhile back i believe it was a stroke that the fish had, and half of it's body was completely black, i think the fish still lived though.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Also can a mod move this to disease, parasite and injury forum, it will probably get more answers over there.


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

I see a clown loach in the pic. Will they last very long with piranhas, such as a pygo shoal????


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

JeFFLo Posted on Nov 19 2003, 10:16 PM
HAHAHAHA...not funny.

Hardly!

Holy sh*t, a stroke. Crazy







.










Gullzway: Lol, no. Before I got my P's I had clowns and reed fish. When I got the p's I didn't bother taking the other fish out... didn't care really. The last clown got munched about a month and a half after the p's were introduced and the reed fish lasted almsot a year. I came home from class one day to find it headless.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This exact same thing has happened to my 14 inch rhom. It fades and darkens according to mood but, just like yours, on only one half of one side of his body.
I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to this myself.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Outie said:


> Also can a mod move this to disease, parasite and injury forum, it will probably get more answers over there.


 Not sure if this is a disease topic but, ok.

Moved


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Nov 19 2003, 10:35 PM
> This exact same thing has happened to my 14 inch rhom. It fades and darkens according to mood but, just like yours, on only one half of one side of his body.
> I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to this myself.


Did it go back to normal or did it stay that way?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry i didnt read the whole post and i thought it was a joke...oops


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Is it a result of stroke? Probably, but it also could be an accumilation of pigment.

Fact is, I don't know of many cases of this except it being attributed to a stroke. You might do a web search and see if you can find some documents on it.


----------

